# Chuck Fellows John Deere engine



## radfordc (May 2, 2009)

I've updated the plans to "as built" specs. The cad drawing was created in TurboCad v6.5

Charlie 

View attachment John Deere motor.dxf


View attachment John Deere motor general arrangement.pdf


View attachment crankcase.pdf


View attachment cylinder block.pdf


----------



## radfordc (May 2, 2009)

More PDFs 

View attachment base and air supply.pdf


View attachment camshaft.pdf


View attachment cylinder head.pdf


View attachment crankshaft.pdf


----------



## radfordc (May 2, 2009)

More 

View attachment exhaust.pdf


View attachment flywheel.pdf


View attachment piston and rod.pdf


View attachment rockers and pushrods.pdf


----------



## radfordc (May 2, 2009)

Last one 












View attachment valve.pdf


----------



## GailInNM (May 2, 2009)

Very nice Charlie.
Nice drawings also. Greatly appreciated. 
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Charlie the pdf's look great! I just finished printing them up, so now I have nothing to stop me from building!

I used Acetal (Delrin brand) pistons on a few previous builds. They are very low friction and work extremely well in aluminum cylinder blocks.

I have minor build questions: Is the 17T gear used on the crank shaft bored out .250" to fit the crank, or larger for a hub? Are there exact coordinates for the 25T intermediate gear, and how was it mounted?

A well deserved Karma point, and thanks again Charlie.

-MB


----------



## radfordc (May 3, 2009)

I turned the stub end of the crank down to .125 to fit the gear. I made a brass shoulder bolt for the intermediate gear to run on. I held the gear in place between the other two gears and spotted the location with a center punch. Drilled and tapped 5-40.

Charlie


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (May 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting these beautiful John Deere plans!!!! This is a MUST BUILD. I was wondering how hard it would be to actually make it a true internal combustion engine. Do you have any thoughts on this? 

Thank you again.
Greg Knipp


----------



## the engineer (May 3, 2009)

thanks a great little unit


----------



## Paolo (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!!! Nice engine... :bow: :bow: :bow:
Paolo


----------



## cfellows (May 4, 2009)

From my perspective, building an IC engine would add quite a bit of complexity. Also, the valving arrangement would have to be changed a lot.

The real charm of the compressed air version is that it can be run slowly and sounds like the full sized engine. IC engines in this size are very difficult to run slowly. They tend to run much faster and don't sound anything at all like the original.

Chuck


----------

